# South Texas badgers



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Who's got em and what county? Got a few in some places I hunt, just curious who else has em.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

We have a bunch in Tilden. My labs killed a few behind the house.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Seen'em in Maverick, Zavala and Jim Wells so I guess they're all over...


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I've seen a couple in Zavala. About 15 miles south of Batesville


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

BretE said:


> Seen'em in Maverick, Zavala and Jim Wells so I guess they're all over...


Must be. I've seen them in Dewitt county and suspect the are as far East as Victoria county if not further.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Had a bunch in uvalde few years ago


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Webb county


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

A few years ago in Dilley (Dilley), was coming to water.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

McMullen County. We dont bother them cuz they dont bother us xcept the big ole hole always in a tire track. LOL


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

I'd love to come across one at our place by Victoria. Cool animals for sure.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

See them every once in a while down in Duval county just north west of Hebbronville.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*Tilden*

I saw a badger and a coyote walking through the brush together, badger leading the way. Initially, I thought the coyote was stalking the badger. They both walked up to a hole in the ground and stuck their heads in it. I was blown away. After a minute or two they just meandered off into the brush. Nobody believed me back at camp. Turns out it's not all that unusual. They're known to hunt together. If the badger doesn't catch it coming out of the hole, the coyote is fast enough to run it down.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

^^^ that's pretty cool. 

Have seen a couple in SW Medina county.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have seen them in Gonzales, Medina, McMullen, Duval, Kleberg, Kenedy and Webb counties


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

We have seen quite a few at our lease in Duval County, just out of Freer


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I have seen some in Cameron county


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

mo' betta diggin' in SoTx...


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Zapata has em.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

TPD said:


> Turns out it's not all that unusual. They're known to hunt together. If the badger doesn't catch it coming out of the hole, the coyote is fast enough to run it down.


Coyotes and badgers...hunting together....mass hysteria!


----------



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

What about porcupines?? I seen one ran over years ago in Concho county


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Lots of them all over. We have lots of them in Goliad County. If you have sandy fields with gophers and wonder what is digging up the fields at night, that little ditch digger is the culprit.
I snared one a while back, under a fence and it managed to dig a hole the length of the snare 6' deep and 6' wide, while trying to get out of the snare. I tried to get it out with heavy welding gloves on, but it did not work out too good. He ended up at the taxidermist.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Rabatâ€™s pretty cool about the Victoria county areas. I have seen them in south Tx but didnâ€™t know we had them along the coast. I see Goliad and Dewitt has official airings, anyone actually seen one in Victoria? I hunt more east near Inez and we ha e Garciaâ€™s creek with lots of sandy soil mixed with the black gumbo from farm fields.. just never heard of or seen them in our neck of the woods.
Would love one as a foot stool mount!!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

DR_Smith said:


> Rabatâ€™s pretty cool about the Victoria county areas. I have seen them in south Tx but didnâ€™t know we had them along the coast. I see Goliad and Dewitt has official airings, anyone actually seen one in Victoria? I hunt more east near Inez and we ha e Garciaâ€™s creek with lots of sandy soil mixed with the black gumbo from farm fields.. just never heard of or seen them in our neck of the woods.
> Would love one as a foot stool mount!!


i suspected them in the area of Victoria county (north of Victoria toward the the Dewitt/lavaca county line) for a while judging the terrain, soil, etc for a while. I've had multiple conversions with people who think I'm crazy. Well the night I made this thread I saw what I thought was a dead badger coming around a curve in the area. It was right at dark so wasn't 100% sure but I told a buddy i was almost positive it was a badger but wouldn't be able to prove it thinking it would be gone the next day. Well he was there the day and I can now confirm badgers are in northern Victoria county.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

very awesome! kind of hard to kill one though knowing they are rare to the area.. want them to multiply!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Lots of them on our place in Maverick Co.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd like to see one in one of my #3 coilsprings


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have one in my freezer from Lipscomb county... my son wants a taxidermy mount with it fighting a coyote or bobcat.

Anybody want the taxidermy job???


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

They are also in Webb county. Have heard they are pretty hard on rattlesnakes.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Seen them in mexico just across Rio from dimmit, also have seen them near Van Horn


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

My wife swears she saw a badger when she was walking in the woods in Matagorda County last year, I posted about it. It was digging down on a gully edge on some light, red Norwood silt loam soil. 

She compared it to photos and identified it. 

She gets quite ticked off if you tell her she saw a raccoon or opossum, she does know the difference. 

I was skeptical before when she claimed she saw an otter. I laughed, Turned out she was right. 
I get "reminded" of the time I laughed and she was right about once a year. 

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Badgers*

A friend has a ranch in south Texas near McCook in Starr and Hildago county. He has quite a few there. They also have the weak smell of a skunk and killer claws on their front feet.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

I never saw it, but, A guy in Rockport saw one in his backyard and called game warden, of course they laughed at him and never came to his house! Told him it was probably a raccoon.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

I've got em on my place in Coleman county. And, why do they insist on digging holes in the ranch roads? Seems like the diggin would be easier off to the side.


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

We have them in southern liveoak... They can mess us a road pretty bad...


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

I was rabbit hunting one night at my place in SW Kleberg County. Walking down a tree line by myself with no flashlight and a full moon. Something growled at me and when I lit it up with a light all I saw was a white round *** at ground level scampering away from me. It was either a rabid corgy or a badger. I like to think it was a badger.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Theyâ€™re in Jim Hogg county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Seen em on PINS


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Texasgirl44 said:


> I've got em on my place in Coleman county. And, why do they insist on digging holes in the ranch roads? Seems like the diggin would be easier off to the side.


They dig anywhere they want!


----------

